# Banshee and the flirt pole



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So its officially spring here i guess and after a disagreement with the mower i got most of the yard taken care of, altho it looks like crap still. but it was good enough where the dogs are having fun running around.

i got the spring pole out and Banshee promptly broke the spring itself. so no pics from that. but i do have some from the flirt pole session we did. the toy came off the end of the paracord but that didnt stop her from having a blast!

"grrr mine!!!"


"i said give it to me!!!"


Then she went all she-hulk on me!!


Ready to launch!


And take off! i wish i woulda got all of her in this shot....


She is so bouncy!


Cute lil leg kick


This is the face of utter bliss! and is so her, the happy derp that she is.


Good hang time.


and another happy derp face to end it 


Odin says "its not a finished thread unless im in it mom!!!"


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Ughhhh California, I envy you. Banshee looks awesome!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Banshee looks great! I'm so glad spring is here (or on it's way for the most part). I got my yard done too!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice pics. Only thing, you got grass 2 steps away, Don't make your dogs jump on the concrete like that. Knee problems, leg problems, hip problems... It's not fun taking care of a dog that can't walk bc it's full of arthritis, trust me.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful dogs! I got to make a new flirt pole, Charlie broke the last one.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I miss green grass


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha these pics remind me a little of my crew and their OCD and the flirt pole lol  I like that picture if her with the happy face


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks all! And yeah Coach she is very OCD lol I wanna make a collage of all her deep faces like that happy one lol

Believe it or not she only runs in the grass she doesn't jump like this in the grass. I thank u for ur concern but she is in the grass most often.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ooooo we should make a thread for derp faces!!! Hahaha! 
And yeah concrete is rough on a dog so that is good she doesn't do that too often  Pyra actually scraped up her pads once because she insisted on chasing the leaves on the driveway and slamming on her breaks, jumping to catch them, etc. lol!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fun pictures *Odin`s_BlueDragon*. I want some Spring too! It snowed here in Chicago today, no amounts but it's frickin cold still. Thanks for letting me see what nice weather looks like and getting to watch Banshee do what she so enjoys. Odin's pic is just a bonus. Such a great looking mug.

Joe


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

banshee looks awesome. Hi Odin, so cute.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's so cute , you've done such a great job with her she's looking absolutely stunning  you totally should have posted the Popeye pic :rofl: love her intensity.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol u mean this one Rabbit? The one where her expression is screaming "MORE!!!!"


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Lmao her faces remind me of lou with the flirtpole


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Great pictures! She looks great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes!!!!! Haha. I love it!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So fun love the derp pics!!! Hahahahaha and the flirt pole looks like it could be great floss hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> So fun love the derp pics!!! Hahahahaha and the flirt pole looks like it could be great floss hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


Yes! Thats what happens when she won't drop it... lol the toy rips off.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I love her faces she makes lol can't wait until wisconsin warms up to get outside


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The intesity is unreal with her. The faces she makes... LMAO!
She's looking damn good. Built like a brick shit house.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> The intesity is unreal with her. The faces she makes... LMAO!
> She's looking damn good. Built like a brick shit house.


maybe one day u can see her in person! i cant describe what its like to work with her. she is so intense! when im holding a toy she wants have to watch it. cuz even if i hold it at shoulder height she can spring up and catch my fingers or the toy. she is that bouncy.

thank u Ecko and all of u for the kind words about lil miss thang. she is a handful but worth it! im workin on gettin her in show shape. hopefully with my new work schedule, i can hit up some shows this year!!!


----------

